# Blanket for Stefani :)



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

I knitted blancet for coworker's little daughter.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

WOW!!! That's beautiful, adorable, and wonderfully done.
Thank you for showing us.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: :thumbup:


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

ADW55 said:


> WOW!!! That's beautiful, adorable, and wonderfully done.
> Thank you for showing us.


ditto--couldn't say it better!

:thumbup:


----------



## micra (Aug 11, 2011)

I just love that blanket its the best I have ever seen!! What kind of wool did you use or is it knitted in cotton. I do have that pattern and its looks so lovely.


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

micra said:


> I just love that blanket its the best I have ever seen!! What kind of wool did you use or is it knitted in cotton. I do have that pattern and its looks so lovely.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

micra said:


> I just love that blanket its the best I have ever seen!! What kind of wool did you use or is it knitted in cotton. I do have that pattern and its looks so lovely.


Is it difficult to make?


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Beautiful Blanket love the colour & yarn! Well done xo


----------



## micra (Aug 11, 2011)

It is not diffulcult to make It is done in triagles then joined together I think Ravelry have the pattern and it is under counterpanes.


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

I have pattern and scheme

http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/quilt_square_counterpane_with_leaves/

http://www.kaisukas.net/translations/2010/lilletekk.pdf


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Your blanket is outstanding! I tried that pattern and could not get the hang of it.


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

NanaMc said:


> Your blanket is outstanding! I tried that pattern and could not get the hang of it.


I have made 4 of them. I can not show one picture. Blanket is shown here: http://linngo.nlkp.net/album/86360/picture/


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely blankets. It is nice to see the pattern made up in different yarn.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is beautiful. I had that pattern years ago and made a green pillow.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

You do beautiful work. All three are wonderful but the pink one is really gorgeous. The color is amazing.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

It is simply gorgeous! How lucky the recipient is.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, such lovely colors.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

ADW55 said:


> WOW!!! That's beautiful, adorable, and wonderfully done.
> Thank you for showing us.


My thoughts exactly! Truly gorgeous!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

So pretty, beautiful knitting and color.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

i love how the variegated wool gives each square a little difference


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Stunning! Great job knitting and gorgeous color.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful kitting. :thumbup:


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

Lovely work, lovely colors and lovely blanket. 

Thanks ever so much for sharing. 

hugs
marge


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh so beautiful - the pink and white yarn is just PERFECT for that pattern.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous! Well done.. :thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

All the blankets are beautiful. Very 3D
Thank you so much for posting the pattern too.
I will practice to make washcloth first!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow! Very beautiful.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful blanket :thumbup:


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

How beautiful


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

So very pretty!


----------



## donnabo (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

very nice one!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow! love the color it is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful and love the way the colors work up in that pattern. Very well done!


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Amazing !!! So pretty


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## cartroublemom2 (Aug 12, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice pictures thru here. I think that pattern is just beautiful too but have to admit the pink and white yarn really shows off the leaves. Very nice...


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am impressed. That is the cutest blanket ever!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful work ! Love the yarn choice.


----------



## jeanml (Jan 3, 2015)

That is beautiful. So well done. :thumbup:


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Lovely..


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

peppered said:


> All the blankets are beautiful. Very 3D
> Thank you so much for posting the pattern too.
> I will practice to make washcloth first!


Beautiful work! Trying it on a washcloth is a good idea. I think I'll do that before looking for the perfect yarn.


----------



## Ruth'szoo (Sep 9, 2014)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## creativeBella (Nov 16, 2014)

Really beautiful, so sweet and gentle, especially the pink and white. Maybe you should try blue and white, too, I think it would look good. Congratulations!


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow!!!!!! Fantastic Work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## notinkansas (Mar 1, 2014)

The pink and white blanket is so beautiful. Where did you find the yarn? I haven't been able to find it in my online search.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful, your knitting is wonderful.


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Just beautiful! I've seen the pattern and wanted to make it, but haven't felt up to the task. Congratulations!

Lyn in NC


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## SuMac (Feb 15, 2015)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

Fabulous!!


----------



## Daisy42 (Jun 16, 2011)

So beautiful!!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Amazing, what a lovely gift.


----------



## osterville (May 28, 2011)

Beautiful, love the color !!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

gorgeous blanket


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

That is so beautiful the work & color. WOW


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. I'm sure it will be a big hit. It was with me!


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

just beautiful


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful blanket !!!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is beautiful! Very nice work!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Adorable blanket !


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that came out perfect!! I love that pattern!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Gorgeous blanket! All four are lovely, but I like this pink and white one the best.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

that is beautiful..!!!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

WOW quite stunning. Love the colors.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Avekene said:


> I knitted blancet for coworker's little daughter.


Beautiful clean work and lovely color.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

beautiful. lucky co worker!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I love the pink one.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh I love that. So pretty in color.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Excellent!!


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh my, how beautiful.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, wow! That variegated pink worked up so beautifully!!


----------



## KarenInColo (Feb 24, 2013)

You do lovely work, and the color choice is beautiful.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

All the blankets are beautiful. 

Now if I could only find a nice, soft, variegated yarn in cotton to make so it shows up nicely like the first one posted, would be great!

If anyone knows of a soft, variegated cotton, please let me know.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty. Great gift.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Your color choice makes a pretty blanket.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is a list of free patterns from Revelry

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=counterpane&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best

Your work is beautiful.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That is beautiful!


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

ruly gorgeous!!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## patsyleedy (Apr 7, 2012)

Very beautifully done! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

How stunning! I am so impressed with your beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## New Oma (Oct 8, 2014)

WOW its beautiful


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

It is beautiful in that yarn. Nice choice!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

That is beautiful!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely blanket! Love the yarn!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

What a beautiful job, and that yarn is gorgeous!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,fabulous work and colours.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## gluequeen (Feb 6, 2015)

What a beautiful blanket and your work is very professional.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

That is gorgeous! I've seen that flower-type pattern before, but not with the nice lace edges... Lovely yarn too! What a wonderful gift! :thumbup:


----------



## cgage (Jul 13, 2013)

I love it!!


----------



## harringbone 37 (Nov 14, 2013)

may seem like a dumb question...but does this knit individual squares or corner to corner? It is beautiful!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Yours is the prettiest one in this pattern I've seen.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

WOW, that is absolutely stunning, I love it, very very nice work, must have taken you for a l ong time to do that.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Your blanket is absolutely stunning! Thank you for sharing and for giving the link to the pattern. Happy knitting.


----------



## Colette1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I just had a eye candy moment here. Lovely job.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

I've made this blanket in a solid color but I really love your yarn, great job.


----------



## harringbone 37 (Nov 14, 2013)

harringbone 37 said:


> may seem like a dumb question...but does this knit individual squares or corner to corner? It is beautiful!


Finally figured it out..it's knit in the round..duh! Could you tell me what size needle you used and the measurement of the square? Thanks!! Years ago my mom made one and this would and this would be great for my great grand kids.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

That is beautiful...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work, very lucky baby!! &#128158;


----------



## jsmythers (Apr 27, 2011)

could you please advise where you purchaed the pink and white yarn. It is beautiful!!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## lynn1955 (Jul 10, 2012)

soooo pretty!


----------



## sue943 (Jul 14, 2011)

that's gorgeous. Must be a good favorite workmate. Sue in Mi


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

LOVE IT


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Lovely, Lovely banket.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

That's lovely!!


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Very well done!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow! Very nice. Stellar job!


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

I love your blanket! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh wow, is that gorgeous!


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

An absolute Masterpiece!


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

absolutely beautiful, lucky mom and baby


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Lovely!&#128522;&#128077;


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

very nice work on all blankets!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

What an heirloom you have made!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! Well done! Stefani will love it!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

What a great job you did on this & the yarn cooperated so well!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Amazing work you have done so beautiful!


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Adorable blanket beautifully knitted as is all your projects


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Blanket for Stefani. I didn't that pattern an lot it in my moves !!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What a lovely person you are to do that. Beautiful blanket and beautiful work.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

That is gorgeous! Sharron


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I made myself a pdf of the pattern now to just find the time to make it I think this would be lovely in solid colors then a contrasting solid edge to it reguardless of size solids would be easier to match also.......just a thought


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

I agree - beautiful and expertly done


----------

